# Which brand GTX 1060 to go with?



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2016)

Hai,

Which brand GTX 1060 to go with?

1. Zotac GTX 1060 AMP Edition - No back Plate - 5 years warranty

2. Gainward GTX 1060 Phoenix Golden Sample(GS) - Back plate - 3 years warranty

Help me decide.

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

You can't go wrong with any of them but if extended warranty matters for you then get Zotac.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 2, 2016)

Zotak - More warranty and better known brand also you will get good resale where as I doubt people will prefer brand like Gainward


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2016)

Get Zotac AMP or Asus Strix 1060


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2016)

Asus strx 1060 is expensive for no reason.


----------



## anky (Aug 2, 2016)

go with Zotac only na...no need for backplate...I will post pic the pic of my system very soon...you can wait till that time easily.
P.S - Witcher 3 running at all max setting very smoothly. Such a beautiful game it is!!...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2016)

All members suggesting Zotac GTX1060 Amp Edition... So be it...


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have bought one too. I gotta install it in my rig tonight after office.


----------



## dexterz (Aug 2, 2016)

anyone know who handles Service for Zotac? i'm thinking of grabbing the amp version


----------



## anky (Aug 2, 2016)

aditya InfoTech


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Zotac


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 4, 2016)

For nVIDIA its ZOTAC.:grin_NF::cool_NF:


----------



## dexterz (Aug 6, 2016)

i bought msi gtx 1060 gaming for 26k couldnt find zotac amp at NP :\


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 6, 2016)

I love the MSI cards, if you plan to use for a long time then they are good.
Zotact is good for resale value.


----------



## dexterz (Aug 7, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I love the MSI cards, if you plan to use for a long time then they are good.
> Zotact is good for resale value.



yea i upgrade cards once every 4~5 years so that works for me. the card is very big. was a close fit in my CM690 and asrock z77 board


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2016)

dexterz said:


> anyone know who handles Service for Zotac? i'm thinking of grabbing the amp version


Supertron India Pvt Ltd handles RMA for Zotac & Sapphire as well.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2016)

why cry over a back plate? [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

i mean its not like you are going to sit on the GPU..


----------



## Tomal (Nov 18, 2016)

Both are excellent but if you ask for only one name then I will say Zotac.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> why cry over a back plate? [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
> 
> i mean its not like you are going to sit on the GPU..


I am not crying over a back plate.
Please mention where I cried over a back plate.
If you can give me a suggestion, give it.
Why whine over unnecessary things.
I am right now using GTX950 OC. Thinking of upgrading later to GTX1060 6GB.
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> GeForce is one of the best branded GTX 1060 graphic cards.





seriously, even nvidia didn't know that.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> GeForce is one of the best branded GTX 1060 graphic cards.


AMD is the best branded GTX1060 you noob. 

I hate it when the people share wrong information on a public forum. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2016)

nVidia RX480 is the best though. 


anirbandd said:


> AMD is the best branded GTX1060 you noob.
> 
> I hate it when the people share information on a public forum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Dec 1, 2016)

Best GPU is intel RX1060. It runs supercool and silent. performance on dx12 is also awesome.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 1, 2016)

anky said:


> Best GPU is intel RX1060. It runs supercool and silent. performance on dx12 is also awesome.


Dx12 is already outdated. If a gpu doesn't support DX13 then its useless. Not good for anything other than Soltaire and Minesweeper.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2016)

I have decided  to go with HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 21900 + VAT

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have decided  to go with HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 21900 + VAT
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Not a good brand choice, just like Gainward last time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> nVidia RX480 is the best though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



you clearly never heard of Patanjali GTX 1060, it runs on coconut oil, and provides 69 fps in all games


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> you clearly never heard of Patanjali GTX 1060, it runs on coconut oil, and provides 69 fps in all games



There's a custom gau-mutra cooled version also. Heard it runs at around 40 degrees on load.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not a good brand choice, just like Gainward last time.



dont worry. he will just sell it within 6months to buy the 1050

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> There's a custom gau-mutra cooled version also. Heard it runs at around 40 degrees on load.



*forum.digit.in/customavatars/avatar145143_6.gif


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 2, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> GeForce is one of the best branded GTX 1060 graphic cards.



The worst hit of Demonetization so far.


----------

